# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Toronto 12/14/05 6pm CT/ CSN-Chicago/NBALP



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

<center>
















*Chicago Bulls* (10-10) @ *Toronto Raptors* (4-17)
December 14th, 2005, 7:00 PM EST/6PM CST

Rogers SportsNet Ontario/CSN-Chicago/NBALP</center>


that's it. your basic no-frills game thread.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

NICE TRY MIZ,BUT WHERE'S BENDENGGO?
Bulls win in a shootout
121-108


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> NICE TRY MIZ,BUT WHERE'S BENDENGGO?
> Bulls win in a shootout
> 121-108



if you see him, let me know. i have no idea.

nice try indeed.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

And they had Chuck Swirsky on the radio pre-game show. Nice.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Bulls 104
Raptors 89


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

audio league pass does not work?why?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

and we're off. toronto out of the gate quickly to grab a 2-1 lead.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well, well, i guess the leash has been shortened.

duhon and kirk with successive turnovers...and have a seat and think it over gentlemen!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I hope Rose gets in the game so we can get the lead.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Skiles quick to yank Chandler as well tonight. 

Geez, we better win this one.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sam Smith passed Bill Wennington a note saying there were only 2 assists by the Bulls in the first quarter. Interesting, on a lot of levels.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

who's running the show if duhon and hinrich are on the bench

25-22 bulls down at the endof the first qtr


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

where do u listen the game?can u give me a link cause tonight audio league pass is not working


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

greekbullsfan said:


> where do u listen the game?can u give me a link cause tonight audio league pass is not working


It's working for me.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> where do u listen the game?can u give me a link cause tonight audio league pass is not working


I'm not sure if anyone else can help you out, but I'm just following it on the internet

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/boxscores/2005/12/14/19251_boxscore.html

33-29 raps


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

We're outshooting Toronto, we've shot more FTs, we've outrebounded them, and we're losing by seven????


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

ndistops said:


> We're outshooting Toronto, we've shot more FTs, we've outrebounded them, and we're losing by seven????


They've had 11 more shots.
We have more turn overs and given up an extra off board. But I don't know where the rest of their extra shots are coming from


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I love it when Deng gets out and runs. Bulls on a little run here. Hinrich and Gordon are both on (though sloppy with the ball). Noc's patented spin-pivot in the lane is beautiful.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

darlets said:


> They've had 11 more shots.
> We have more turn overs and given up an extra off board. But I don't know where the rest of their extra shots are coming from


We have a player on pace for about 12 turnovers. Their whole team is on pace for 12 turnovers.

EDIT:

They're on pace for 6 or 7 turnovers, not 12.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wow. kirk has 5 turnovers already! and zero assists. 




:sour:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I remember watching Bosh and Deron Williams play each other a number of years ago during an AAU tourney. They were pretty decent.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are shooting 57% and we are down by 5.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> wow. kirk has 5 turnovers already! and zero assists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meanwhile Pargo gets the rest of the 2nd quarter, and Gordon, who I thought was playing decent, sits like a Kookaburra in the "old gum tree". :curse:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Is there a worse defense right now than the Bulls?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Not sure why Ben was benched in favor of Pargo.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Me neither... considering Ben Gordon didn't do anything wrong out there. I guess Skiles hates people who hit shots.

and Hinrich needs to cut down on those TOs....6 TOs already.... that is going to kill my fantasy team.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Is there a worse defense right now than the Bulls?


Lebron James and the Cavs.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Future said:


> Me neither... considering Ben Gordon didn't do anything wrong out there. I guess Skiles hates people who hit shots.


My contempt for Skiles treatment of Ben is growing.....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon is probably still hurting and they're not rushing him into too many minutes.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls starting guards are getting out A/TOed by a factor of 31.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon is probably still hurting and they're not rushing him into too many minutes.


 He dint look like he had any problems running the floor and there was no signs of him looking like hes in any pain at all.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

what an awful floor game by both our guards


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Andres with a nice layup.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

bulls down 56-51 at the half.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng with a fadeaway jumper and a miss.

Sweetney off the glass and good. We need more of that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bosh with a jumphook. MISS.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mike James just burning us. nice baseline drive and Skiles calls the TO.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Boy Chris Bosh is still very green but man hes going to be something reall GOOD.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

GOD i really hate those new Lebron comercials, THEY MAKE NO SENSE?!! ARGH.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Toronto has just 5 t/o


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Well Tom Dore, how many assists does Hinrich have again? I don't think you've mentioned it enough


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich with a brick three. Hoffa boards. to Calderon. 

Arujao with an offensive foul. 

Hinrich brings it up. off a screen with Songaila. jumper GOOD. 1 assist for Kirk.

Bosh goes up for a layup. loses it and Duhon gets called for a reach in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bosh splits FT's 
61-57 Raptors.
Inside Duhon off a screen roll layup GOOD.
Mike James dribbles and a jumper. MISS. Hinrich pushes it to Duhon for the 3. GOT IT!.

62-61 Bulls lead!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich just got his first assist. 

We have 21 fgs on 7 assists. Not good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ahhh Duhon comes through and puts us in the lead.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bosh baseline drive layup. blocked by Chandler.

Bosh jumper. MISS.

Hinrich boards. to Duhon to Deng. to Chandler back to Deng and to Duhon for the jumper MISS.

Deng with a steal. Hinrich pass to Songaila for the fastbreak breakaway layup.

Chandler with a steal to Deng for another breakaway but loses it,.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler is finally getting some blocks. He has some blocks the last two games.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bosh with a step out. loses it and foul called on Duhon again.
64-61 Bulls 3:53 left in the 3rd.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Songaila is having his second straight decent game. I am glad to see that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon to Chandler. lobs into Songaila, who's covered by two people and loses it. T-Dot on the fastbreak.

Charlie V. with a travel.

Duhon drives, kicks to Ben. pass to Deng. drives and gets fouled. will shoot 2.

Deng splits a pair.

Red Rocket in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Calerdon to Peterson for a short floater. airball. Tyson boards

Gordon drives floater MISS.

Calderon drives. BLOCKED by Chandler. 

Duhon with a three!!!

68-61 Bulls


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

Skiles has to be playing minimum minutes for gordon just to be conservative with his knee injury. Skiles knows that gordon his a major factor for aour team points wise, so i understand why he is just playing him the games slowly. Hey im a massive Gordon and bulls fan and there nothing that makes me angry when gordon see little minutes when he has done nothing wrong. but i have seen teams make franchise costing mistakes with players injurys. even the gordons injury is minor compared to others.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice sound by Kerr. Tom Dore mocks the old man

Calderon drives and scores. no help defense on that.

Gordon cornered passes out of it. Duhon jumper MISS.

Calderon drives kicks out to Mo Pete for three. GOOD.

Songaila penetrates and lays it in!

Calderon drives and kicks to Mo Pete for the baseline 3. MISS. same play but missed this time

Deng with a jumper on the other end. GOOD

72-66

Calderon drives. Stolen by Tyson!!

Deng on the fastbreak dunks!!
74-66 26 secs left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Calderon off a screen. to Graham for the power slam.

Duhon to Ben. inside to Songaila. turnaround jumper Miss but fouled. 5.6 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Darius makes both FT's

76-68 Chicago

Calderon drives right side. crosscourt to Graham for the 3. MISS. 3rd q over.

We are playing Much better.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon brings it up. to Songaila. spins around Bonner off the glass layup. GOOD! nice spin move!

Bonner with a layup. Miss CB4 gets the board.

Bosh taps up the rebound can't get it. Duhon does.

Gordon step back three GOOD!. with a hand in his face.

3 sec violation on Duhon. I think. Bonner shoots the tech 

81-69 Bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bosh drives finishes the layup and one. foul on Songaila. his third.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

76 points w/ 5 guys in double figures. Pretty darn balanced.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Songaila's playing like we hoped he would when we signed him over the past few games.

Matt Bonner's playing like we knew he would when we laughed at Bonner for Duhon sign and trade offers.

Tyson's looking pretty decent (except on that last play). Him and Bosh would be awfully nice next to each other.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon brings the ball up. to Songaila. to Gordon outside the three. to Duhon and gets tapped out by the Raptors 5 secs on the shot clock.

Rose with that crazy smile off the bench..

Duhon inbounds.to Chandler. Duhon drives around gets bailed out on a foul on Bonner. 

Gordon to Noc. back to Gordon but loses it. Raptors ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bish faces Tyson. jumper GOOD. 81-74

inside to Songaila from Ben. Duhon outside spins drives. layup GOOD! and 1!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Uh oh... Nacho cheese on the ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

MikeDC I agree completely. enough though we'd have two sticks for our frontcourt

Duhon makes the FT. 84-74 Bulls. 9:34 4th Q. floorwiper guy gets a nice hand.

Tyson gets called for a foul on a driving Bosh. will shoot 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Whats the deal with Sweeney? how come his minutes are low?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bosh makes both FT's. One of the best FT shooting forwards in the game.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> MikeDC I agree completely. enough though we'd have two sticks for our frontcourt
> 
> Duhon makes the FT. 84-74 Bulls. 9:34 4th Q. floorwiper guy gets a nice hand.
> 
> Tyson gets called for a foul on a driving Bosh. will shoot 2


This idea has promise.

But we need to keep them and Sweets on very different meal plans.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Chandler holding his knee in pain. Fell down on top of Songaila.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Songaila jumper MISS.

Raptors boards. Calderon to Graham. Baseline jumper. MISS. Calderon tips. Graham gets the ball lean in jumper. over Songaila and Tyson. should have been an offensive foul. 

Tyson is hurt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler has 4 blocks 8 rebounds and 2 steals.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Whats the deal with Sweeney? how come his minutes are low?



He hasn't looked sharp tonight. I don't know if it's any more complicated thann that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> He hasn't looked sharp tonight. I don't know if it's any more complicated thann that.


 plus Tyson and Songaila are playing great.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson's down. 


----------

TBF - I missed the very beginning of the game, but the box score is showing Sweets has 3 fouls and 3 TOs in 9 minutes, so I'm guessing that has something to do with it.

With Tyson down, we'll see him now I bet.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson appeared to go down hard directly onto his knee. He's going back to the dressing room.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler needs help off the floor and into the training room.

Bonner open three. GOOD.

Deng Hinrich Sweetney Songaila and Ben in.

Deng to Hinrich to Gordon downlow. Sweetney downlow puts it up and gets fouled by CB4. Misses the first free throw. I don't understand how he can't muscle and fat Bosh.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> Tyson appeared to go down hard directly onto his knee. He's going back to the dressing room.


As in bruise or sprain/tear?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Graham drives and passes to an open Bosh. Sweetney was not aware

Ben gordon for a long three! 88-83 Bulls.

Calderon drives and kicks to Mike James. for three MISS.

offensive foul on Sweetney for something.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Tyson's down.
> 
> 
> ----------
> ...


Ok

Tyson's down??? oh no.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Calderon drives and kicks. Mike James jumper GOOD. 88-85 

Kirk to Deng. baseline floater off the glass GOOD

Calderon to Graham jumper MISS.

Gordon to Sweetney outside. to Deng. to Darius to Ben for an open three. MISS

Sweetney boards. to Deng to Kirk for three. GOOD

Mike James three GOOD. 93-88. 5:07 left


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Toronto plays almost all of their opponents well at home. No surprise to see this game so close.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

report on Tyson. left knee sprain.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

left knee sprain for tyson. will not return.

that's what they always say before an acl. oh boy. please be ok.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

With Tyson, it looks more like a bruise than something that'd cause a sprain. The camera angle wasn't great, but it didn't look like anything got twisted in a weird direction.

---------

They just reported, though, that his left knee was sprained, so I clearly don't know what I'm talking about :|


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich to Songaila. to Sweetney downlow.

Sweetney with a backwards layup. GOOD. lol.

Bosh drives falls and Sweetney gets fouled.

GOOD GRAVY Mike. stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> With Tyson, it looks more like a bruise than something that'd cause a sprain. The camera angle wasn't great, but it didn't look like anything got twisted in a weird direction.
> 
> ---------
> 
> They just reported, though, that his left knee was sprained, so I clearly don't know what I'm talking about :|


You're fired Dr. Mikedc.

:cheers:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney still in with his 5th foul. Now will play even worse defense.

Sweetney downlow back out Gordon. Gordon loses the bad pass. Mike James for the layup?

Hinrich passes to Songaila. that ball gets lost jumpball.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Again, it didn't look like an ACL type injury to me. Obviously it's just a guess, but usually when you see an ACL you see a guy who's foot is planted or stuck get twisted. With Tyson he just landed square on it. I would have guessed a bone bruise just by looking at it, if they say it's srained I don't see any reason to disbelieve them.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

95-92 Bulls 4:02 left.

Calderon with the ball. to Bosh downlow. they lose the ball.

Duhon brigns it up. to Songaila. to Deng. 

to Duhon dribbling around to Songaila downlow. layup GOOD!! savior!

James jumper MISS.

Duhon brigns it up. to Hinrich left side. to Sweetney downlow and gets fouled by Red Rocket.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What a strange game. 59% shooting yet we are up by 3. 21 t/o!!


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> Again, it didn't look like an ACL type injury to me. Obviously it's just a guess, but usually when you see an ACL you see a guy who's foot is planted or stuck get twisted. With Tyson he just landed square on it. I would have guessed a bone bruise just by looking at it, if they say it's srained I don't see any reason to disbelieve them.


Here's hoping. If it's a tear, we go from small to positively lilliputan.

And if that's the case Pax will get raked over the coals in a deal for a 7 footer with a pulse.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

jbulls said:


> You're fired Dr. Mikedc.
> 
> :cheers:


:clown:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

99-92 Sweetney FT's good

Bonner to mo pete drives. to Bosh. Deng on Mo Pete chucks a three. MISS.

Good defense by the Bulls.

Hinrich drives layup BLOCKED by Bonner. Sweetney there for the board. scores!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweets 

We've been a better crunch time team on the road this season then at home.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I wonder if Gadzuric will be traded. I hope we can get him, especially if Tyson is hurt.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Here's hoping. If it's a tear, we go from small to positively lilliputan.
> 
> And if that's the case Pax will get raked over the coals in a deal for a 7 footer with a pulse.


If you hadn't fired me I'd be pulling out my stethoscope to get a reading on Malik Allen!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If Tyson is down for a few games we will need to trade for a center.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Sweetney bringing it when it counts!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

101-92. Bulls. Sweetney makes the FT. 

102-92. 2:09 left.

James floater MISS.

Hinrich boards. screen roll with Sweetney. Duhon for three. MISS

Mike James boards.

Bonner jumper. MISS. Songaila boards.

Songaila to Hinrich. sets up. to Duhon left wing. inside pass to Songaila. loses it. 

Mo Pete drives. Hinrich blocking foul.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> If you hadn't fired me I'd be pulling out my stethoscope to get a reading on Malik Allen!


Insert "Weekend at Bernie's" joke here.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mo Pete makes both. Duhon brings it up. to Kirk screen to Sweetney. Duhon shoots a three. GOOD!!

Bosh shoots a three. in and out.

Duhon brings it up.

kicks out to Kirk. Deng drives goes out. to Kirk for three. MISS deng boards.

Bulls win!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich had 8 t/o!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Tyson did look like he banged it against the ground versus doing some other sort of injury. Still, you always worry when a guy has to be carried/helped off the field.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

105-94. thank you very much. much better in the second half. 

Bad news : Tyson is hurt..I hope he's not out too long.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good to see us winning all the games we're supposed to and SHOULD win. That's the key to staying .500.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tyson was having a decent game defensively! I hope he will be alright.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good games:
Deng
Duhon
Chandler
Songaila

OK:
Gordon
Noc

Quit dipping your hands in crisco before games!
Kirk
Sweets


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

glad to get _that_ win. sheesh. 

bosh is very impressive. he'd look good in bulls red. 


[rant] and why can't league pass stay on the air for another, oh, seven minutes to get the player interviews or even show the local postgame wrap-up? it's like final score CUT cheezy LP music. ugh. [/rant]


well at least the knicks are losing.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

:rbanana:


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

7 guys in double figures.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney would not have seen another minute if Tyson hadn't gotten hurt.

Hinrich, Duhon played so much better in the 2nd half. Hinrich had no assists in the first with so many turnovers. We just started playing our game, Kirk had three quick assists, Duhon started scoring, and Songaila was getting open looks.

Tyson was a defensive machine, but still struggled on the offensive end. Sweetney came in and redeemed himself.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

We're one player away.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> glad to get _that_ win. sheesh.
> 
> bosh is very impressive. he'd look good in bulls red.
> 
> ...


 I hate that too. They just drop you like a bad date. With a cold "good night" blue screen. It's enough I have to suffer through Rob Thomas 1000x a night.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Seven players in double figures, eight with at least eight points. Encouraging performance from Tyson before his knee sprain and I'm optimistic he'll be back soon, although maybe not soon enough to keep us from getting killed by Detroit on Friday.

Songaila and Du are looking pretty good lately and Gordon will soon be up and playing full minutes. Looked good tonight in limited time.

A very encouraging win especially on the 2nd half of a back to back. Let's see if we can't get a couple of wins this weekend!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

GB said:


> We're one player away.


Tim Duncan? 

Just messing, know what you mean.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Sweetney would not have seen another minute if Tyson hadn't gotten hurt.
> 
> Hinrich, Duhon played so much better in the 2nd half. Hinrich had no assists in the first with so many turnovers. We just started playing our game, Kirk had three quick assists, Duhon started scoring, and Songaila was getting open looks.
> 
> Tyson was a defensive machine, but still struggled on the offensive end. Sweetney came in and redeemed himself.





> Sweetney would not have seen another minute if Tyson hadn't gotten hurt.


You are right. That could have changed the outcome of the game. Or at least made it more interesting at the end. 

I would love to have bosh on our team.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I hate that too. They just drop you like a bad date. With a cold "good night" blue screen. It's enough I have to suffer through Rob Thomas 1000x a night.


I'll third that sentiment.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

ndistops said:


> Seven players in double figures, eight with at least eight points. Encouraging performance from *Tyson before his knee sprain and I'm optimistic he'll be back soon, although maybe not soon enough to keep us from getting killed by Detroit on Friday.*


Based on how fast he was taken off the court I think it's safe to say it's a mild sprain, but I wouldn't be surprised if he's out for the next week. I sprained one of me knees 2 months ago and it's only about 80%, but it was very severe.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG, Stacey King doing a bill cartwright impression. HILARIOUS. Oh man, I wish I captured that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame 2.20mb Lame MP3 48kbps 6:09min


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

TORONTO (AP) -- Darius Songaila scored 18 points and the Bulls beat the Toronto Raptors for the 10th straight time, 105-94 on Wednesday night.

Seven Chicago players reached double figures in scoring. The Bulls shot 58 percent and went 9-for-17 from 3-point range.

Chicago center Tyson Chandler left in the third quarter with what looked to be a knee injury. He lost his footing while trying to block a shot and was helped to the locker room.

Chris Bosh scored 25 points for the Raptors, who haven't beaten Chicago since Dec. 6, 2002. Toronto dropped to 1-10 at home.

*Jalen Rose was scoreless in 9 minutes. Rose taped the boxscore to his locker after going scoreless on Nov. 16, 2005, against Philadelphia, his first scoreless game since Feb 20, 1998, for Indiana at Orlando.*

Chicago traded Rose to Toronto two years ago.

Toronto led by five at halftime, but the Bulls outscored the Raptors 25-12 in the third quarter as Toronto committed eight turnovers in the period.

Chris Duhon capped a 13-1 third-quarter run with a 3-pointer.

Toronto cut the lead to two in the fourth, but Michael Sweetney made four free throws to give Chicago a 10-point lead with just more than 2 minutes left.

Songaila scored a season-high 19 points in a loss to Miami on Tuesday night.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Songaila was one of my favorite players when he was at Wake FOrest.He had tremendous skills,but always took himself out of the game with (usually silly) foul trouble.I noticed that he had had a good game,but his stats aren't that outstanding.Has he been having good games for the bulls or getting enough PT to show anyone anything?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

GB said:


> We're one player away.


That player was probaly Eddy, to think what things might be if we did the same trade, only substitute Chandler for Curry in that trade. Curry is ripping it up in New York, too bad its a relatively inexperienced team.

What we do have though is 3 good guards, a great backup point guard, 3 good forwards, and a good bigman. Not to hard to figure out what that is, Chris Duhon, Kirk Hinrich, Ben Gordon, Jannero Pargo, Darius Songaila, Andres Nocioni, LuoL Deng, Michael Sweetney.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Any news on Chandler? (Chandelier?)

Looks like he showed up to play tonight. Too bad he got hurt once again. Pretty brittle for a tough guy big man.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Whoa. 8 TOs for Hinrich? What gives?

Deng solid as usual. He's the best player on the Bulls right now, right?

Good to see Songalia getting into the flow of things.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

..


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Whoa. 8 TOs for Hinrich? What gives?
> 
> Deng solid as usual. He's the best player on the Bulls right now, right?
> 
> Good to see Songalia getting into the flow of things.


Stepped out of bounds twice trying to fake a swing pass and drive to the baseline (saw him do that a few times last year as well).

He flat out lost the ball dribbling two or three times as well (without it getting swiped), and I don't really know what happened on those. He wasn't playing out of control last night, but the ball seemed slippery, but only to our team. Sweetney and Gordon both had problems catching simple passes that hit them in the midsection that they usually do without thinking twice.

The remaining three or four turnovers were legimate bad plays on Hinrich's part. He forced a couple of passes inside when the man wasn't open and got the ball stripped from him on a couple of drives and stolen.


----------

